# From Gail



## Catwoman76 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've just received a text from gail, and she's back in hospital again.  I will try and find out more details and hopefully update you all. 
 She had a lovely Easter break in Peterborough, but things have obviously changed.  I know you will all be thinking of her.  Sheena x


----------



## casey (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. Gail is a lovely lady and i wish her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Sheena. Sending you lots of hugs and good wishes Gail, hope you are feeling stronger soon


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh dear. I hope it won't be long before she's back with. Please send her my best wishes.


----------



## am64 (Apr 26, 2011)

say hi and good luck from me too xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Gail is soon feeling better (((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh poor Gail! I miss her around here 

Hope she's getting good support in hospital and is feeling better soon.


----------



## KateR (Apr 26, 2011)

I wondered where she was. Get well soon Gail.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I've just received a text from gail, and she's back in hospital again.  I will try and find out more details and hopefully update you all.
> She had a lovely Easter break in Peterborough, but things have obviously changed.  I know you will all be thinking of her.  Sheena x



I will past on your messages to gail, I know she will be so touched to know you are all wishing her well. Sheena


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail, hope you're allowed home soon xx


----------



## bev (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

I do hope Gail gets some proper help soon - this is just not good.Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Gail hope she is feeling better soon {{{{}}}} hugs coming her way


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh dear! Poor Gail! Please pass on my best wishes too. I hope she gets some help and feels better really soon. XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone just to let you know that gail was to be transfered back to Norwich today and assessed, she hoped that she would be able to go home.  I really hope someone comes up with a good and proper care package for gail.  She is such a dear friend, my heart goes out to her.  Sheena x


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 27, 2011)

Gail , i hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 27, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi everyone just to let you know that gail was to be transfered back to Norwich today and assessed, she hoped that she would be able to go home.  I really hope someone comes up with a good and proper care package for gail.  She is such a dear friend, my heart goes out to her.  Sheena x



She is a very lucky lady having a friend like you


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope your doing ok Gail.......


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gail will be returning home this afternoon Sheena x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, fantastic. I hope she's feeling better. Pass on my best to her please.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 28, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Gail will be returning home this afternoon Sheena x



Fantastic news,
Thanks for the update Sheena.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Apr 28, 2011)

That's good news. Gail, I hope you're feeling better. Lots of ((((hugs))))


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I hope you get some help from your GP - thinking of you.Bev x


----------



## casey (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant news that you are going home today Gail. I wish you all the best. Take care.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail, love and hugs.xx


----------



## gail1 (Apr 28, 2011)

hi folks thanks for your best wishs i ended up in Petrbough hospital. they assessed me under the mental health act there and secioned me brought me back to hellsodone and kept me in the pys ward, im glad to get home but feel very funny and not right. special thanks to sheena for being a creel friend take care all
gail


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail, you go through so much.  I wish you could get some proper help and start to really feel better.  Please take care.xx


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Gail,

I wish there was something I could do to help you.

All I can do is I hope you feel better soon.

Best wishes, Tez.

PS Thanks Sheena, you are a star.


----------



## gail1 (May 1, 2011)

am very much stuggerling last couple of days am going daily to see crisis team and thats helping a lot
Can i just say that Sheena is being a rock to me im so glad that shes in my life and i can count on her as a true friend


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 1, 2011)

Hello Gail,
lovely to see you posting again.
I hope you feel so much better soon. ((((((((hugs))))))))

Sue


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 1, 2011)

gail1 said:


> am very much stuggerling last couple of days am going daily to see crisis team and thats helping a lot
> Can i just say that Sheena is being a rock to me im so glad that shes in my life and i can count on her as a true friend



Thank you gail, from the bottom of my heart, you are always in my thoughts.  Don't forget, I know I can say this, that we are ALL here for you, through the bad times and the good.  Lots of love always Sheena xxxx


----------



## squidge63 (May 1, 2011)

Glad you are home Gail and are seeing the crisis team daily, you take care of yourself, the board wouldn't be the same without you. Hugs xx


----------



## AJLang (May 1, 2011)

hi Gail I'm glad that you're home.  I hope that you get all of the help that you need so that you feel much better very soon


----------



## Blythespirit (May 1, 2011)

Hi Gail. I'm glad that you're home. I hope and pray you get the help you need now and start to feel better soon. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2011)

Gail is back in hospital again, she went in yesterday. I will try and let you know more details, if I can.  My prayers are with you gail x  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Gail is back in hospital again, she went in yesterday. I will try and let you know more details, if I can.  My prayers are with you gail x  Sheena



Oh no  Thanks for letting us know Sheena. Gail, I do hope you are feeling much better soon, my thoughts will be with you {{{{Gail}}}}


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail and thanks Cat for letting us know. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2011)

im out again they kept me in for the night and let me go about 4pm Sorry im so sorry i just seem to have hit rock bottom
Thanks to sheena for keeping in touch


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2011)

You've nothing to be sorry for lass. We all know how you struggle sometimes and admire your courage. We're all behind you 100%.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> You've nothing to be sorry for lass. We all know how you struggle sometimes and admire your courage. We're all behind you 100%.



Here, here Alison, you are such a star gail, I am so lucky to have a lovely friend like you Sheena xxxx


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2011)

Gail my dear, you only need to apologise to me if you insult Kate Bush  Hope things get better soon for you, stay strong


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Gail my dear, you only need to apologise to me if you insult Kate Bush  Hope things get better soon for you, stay strong


insult kate bush i love her music


----------



## bev (May 3, 2011)

gail1 said:


> insult kate bush i love her music



Hi Gail,

Dont worry - I will insult her on your behalf. I hope you are feeling much better now.Bev


----------



## Tezzz (May 3, 2011)

This means war Bev...

Tez runs for cover humming *Wow*...


----------



## teapot8910 (May 3, 2011)

Thoughts and best wishes are with you Gail *hugs* xxx


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2011)

gail1 said:


> insult kate bush i love her music



Then you never need to apologise to me  Now bev is a different matter!  

Hope you get a peaceful night's sleep Gail


----------



## Blythespirit (May 3, 2011)

What a very brave and determined lady you are Gail. Please take care and I hope you have a good night. XXXXX


----------



## gail1 (May 5, 2011)

SW was off sick so didt get to see her today, the crisis team are going to see me over the weekend, so have to go see them on the ward Saturday. am still struggling but i will get though it
PS have been playing a lot of Kate Bush that should keep the neighbors something to moan about


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

gail1 said:


> SW was off sick so didt get to see her today, the crisis team are going to see me over the weekend, so have to go see them on the ward Saturday. am still stuggerling but i will get though it



You will huni you have all of us as well to help where we can xxxxx big hugs


----------



## gail1 (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness


----------



## bev (May 5, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I hope you get the help you need.Bev


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2011)

i got a call from crisis team last night i have an appoiment to go see them on the ward on saturday im feeling very tired but at least im up.
kate bush is on again lol
take care all


----------



## alisonz (May 6, 2011)

Gail you must be one very strong lady to cope with all you go through, I have nothing but a very deep admiration for you. Stay safe hunny, sending lots of love and ((((HUGS)))) xx


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i got a call from crisis team last night i have an appoiment to go see them on the ward on saturday im feeling very tired but at least im up.
> kate bush is on again lol
> take care all



Nothing better than Kate to keep your spirits up Gail!  I hope that the appointment goes well my dear


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i got a call from crisis team last night i have an appoiment to go see them on the ward on saturday im feeling very tired but at least im up.
> kate bush is on again lol
> take care all



If I'm not too late, I hope this goes well Gail.


----------



## bev (May 8, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I hope the appointment went well.Bev


----------

